# Trials finally!



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

It’s been a year since being able to run a field trial in the Mid Atlantic because of covid. 5 trials in 6 weeks. Ready to roll!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!
In my circuit, the spring trials were cancelled and we have no trials in the summer, so it was 15 months for my guys and me. I've run a couple trials this season and had a great time catching up with friends (and got a couple green ribbons).
Enjoy and good luck!
FTGoldens

BTW, our Quals have had big entries ... the last one had 54!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Dang! I think this weekend is the last one in this area as most pros are headed south in the next week or two! Good luck on your upcoming trials!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Not as many entries so far in the two we have entered (low to mid twenties) they are stretching the 200 mile regulations for distance. This week you have Qs in Va,Md and NJ. At the end of Oct there are 2 Qs within 45 minutes of each other.


----------

